# Removing Screening ink from t-shirts?



## oakdog8 (Sep 26, 2006)

So I have some screened shirts and I want to remove some of the printing. What is the easiest way to go about doing this?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Assuming the ink is plastisol: spot cleaner/spot remover.


----------

